# Snake control help



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello all, I would like to ask for some advice on snake control methods. I recently moved to a new area (Del Rio, TX). I say recent, but I've been here since October. With it being spring, there have been at least three snakes spotted close to my house, all of them western diamondback rattlesnakes. I have a puppy that likes to play with frogs, so I'm worried that she will find a snake in the yard and make it mad by pawing at it like she does with frogs. Any ideas for this? I know there are an abundance of products out there, but thought i would come here first for any favorite/proven products. I also have newly seeded Bermuda in the yard, if that makes a difference for what can and can't be used. Thank you in advance!


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Learn as much as you can about the snakes in your area, and train your dog to identify and avoid the snake instead. The bad guy in our area is the Copperhead. We also have some good snakes that I come across every once in a while. Below are pictures I've taken of snakes on our property. I have trained our German Short-hair Pointer (which is an obsessed hunting dog) to avoid snakes and deer (snakes for the obvious reason, deer so she doesn't chase them and get lost or injured). You can do this by *aversion training your dog*. I just searched this phrase and the FIRST listing was for training dogs for snakes. You could also teach your dog to bark to announce the presence of a snake on your property. Whenever I come across a snake I will call our dog over and verbally reinforce the training. It does't take long for my dog to look at me as if to say, "Yo Dad, that's a snake, I'm not crazy. Later!"

As you know dogs sense of smell is amazing, so they will likely smell the snake before they see or hear it. Snakes are actually very smelly animals, and most use excreting musk as a defense mechanism. Conditioning a dog to avoid a snake is not difficult, and will result in greater safety for them and maybe you.

Tell your puppy that she shouldn't lick the frogs. :mrgreen:

Here is a 6' black rat snake, and a 12" ringneck snake, both good guys. I pick up and handle the little snakes to reinforce the aversion training with my dog.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Can you put up a cedar fence? Might help keep some snakes away.

How is Del Rio these days? I used to live on Teepee Trail out there.


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

TonyC said:


> Learn as much as you can about the snakes in your area, and train your to identify and avoid the snake instead. The bad guy in our area is the Copperhead. We also have some good snakes that I come across every once in a while. Below are pictures I've taken of snakes on our property. I have trained our German Short-hair Pointer (which is an obsessed hunting dog) to avoid snakes and deer (snakes for the obvious reason, deer so she doesn't chase them and get lost or injured). You can do this by *aversion training your dog*. I just searched this phrase and the FIRST listing was for training dogs for snakes. You could also teach your dog to bark to announce the presence of a snake on your property. Whenever I come across a snake I will call our dog over and verbally reinforce the training. It does't take long for my dog to look at me as if to say, "Yo Dad, that's a snake, I'm not crazy. Later!"
> 
> As you know dogs sense of smell is amazing, so they will likely smell the snake before they see or hear it. Snakes are actually very smelly animals, and most use excreting musk as a defense mechanism. Conditioning a dog to avoid a snake is not difficult, and will result in greater safety for them and maybe you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very in depth post! I think our dog could do very well with the aversion training. She's smart and eager to learn new things. She's a German Shepherd mix, so very eager to please as well. Thank you!


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Buster said:


> Can you put up a cedar fence? Might help keep some snakes away.
> 
> How is Del Rio these days? I used to live on Teepee Trail out there.


I don't really have the desire to put up a cedar fence because this house is rented, and I'll be moving out in about a year.
Probably not much has changed since you've been here 😂 Actually, maybe not since I know there are several restaurants that have come to town recently before i moved here in October. If you have any restaurant recommendations, let me know! I haven't found anywhere that beats Casa Mexicana food truck, but I'm always on the prowl for some good places to try next!


----------

